# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اولین اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ اموزش‌ کشور برای ازمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1393

## bahar@

بدين‌وسيله‌ به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌  متقاضي‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ براي‌ پذيرش  دانشجودردوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه حضوري، مجازي و بين  الملل دانشگاهها و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور و موسسات‌  آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ سال 1393 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در  آن دسته از *كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي* كه پذيرش دررشته هاي مذكور* براساس آزمون* صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمونهاي‌ مذكور* از روز شنبه مورخ 16/9/92 (شانزدهم‌ آذرماه‌ 1392)* منحصراً از طريق شبكه اينترنتي اين سازمان *آغاز*و* در روز شنبه مورخ 23/9/1392 (بيست و سوم آذرماه‌ 1392)* *پايان‌* مي‌پذيرد، لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر بر اساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 ثبت نام نمايند.  *الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
    داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را به‌ موقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.
 1- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام.
 2- مراجعه به سايت اينترنتي وزارت آموزش و پرورش http://dipcode.medu.ir *براي دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي*  (اطلاعات دانش‌آموزي براي داوطلبان مشمول احتساب سوابق تحصيلي، شامل  ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تاسال92 با عنوان رشته هاي تحصيلي رياضي فيزيك، علوم  تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي). 
 3- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر *(16/9/92 لغايت 23/9/92).*
 4- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به سايت اينترنتي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.
 5- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
 ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1393 *منحصراً از طريق سايت اينترنتي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور* به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org  امكان‌پذير است. لذا داوطلبان لازم است ابتدا نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد  كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به شرح ذيل، اقدام نموده و سپس مراحل بعدي  را به انجام برسانند.
*1-پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:*
 با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام  منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله  كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، با  مراجعه به سايت سازمان و پرداخت *مبلغ 106.000 (صد و شش هزار) ريال* به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري* (شماره سريال 12 رقمي)* اقدام نمايند. لازم به توضيح است به منظور رفاه حال داوطلبان تسهيلات بيشتر پرداخت الكترونيكي، لينك پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري *از روز دوشنبه مورخ 11/9/92* فعال شده و داوطلبان مي‌توانند از اين تاريخ نسبت به پرداخت وجه ثبت‌نام دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري براي ثبت‌نام اقدام نمايند.
*تبصره 1-*  هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروههاي  آزمايشي پنج‌گانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2  (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه  آزمايشي 5 (زبانهاي خارجي) گردد.
*تبصره 2-* چنانچه داوطلبي متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (باتوجه به توضيحات تبصره 3ذيل ) ‌باشد، لازم است *به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي* *مبلغ 106.000 (صد و شش هزار) ريال** ديگر* نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.
*تبصره 3-* *منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي* بدين صورت مي‌باشد، كه داوطلب مي‌تواند *علاوه بر انتخاب گروه آزمايشي اصلي*  (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي و يا علوم انساني) در گروه آزمايشي هنر و  زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود. به عبارت ديگر هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند بطور  همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني  شركت نمايد.
*تبصره 4-* چنانچه داوطلبي علاقمند به شركت در* گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي* باشد، لازم است نسبت به پرداخت *مبلغ 58.000 (پنجاه و هشت هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.
*تبصره 5-**در  رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي توضيحات  لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد.* 
*2- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1393:*
 متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال  1393، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از سايت اين سازمان، ضمن  مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از *شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي*، *مقررات وظيفه عمومي*، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام* اتباع غير ايراني* و توضيحات مربوط به *سهميه ايثارگران* كه  در اين دفترچه راهنماي درج شده در صورتي كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه  ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.

*تذكرات مهم:*
 -ضوابط آزمون سراسري سال 1393 همانند ضوابط آزمون سال 1392 بوده و تغييري در آن ايجاد نخواهد شد.
 -متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-1363 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (*دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌)* رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 را نخواهند داشت.
*-	پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1392 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز) حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 نخواهد داشت.*
 -	براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند)  در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه  اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون  مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*.  بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ  تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه  تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند.
 -مطابق مصوبه اولين جلسه شوراي سنجش و  پذيرش دانشجو و در راستاي اجراي قانون سنجش وپذيرش دانشجودردانشگاهها  ومراكز آموزش عالي كشور (مصوب مجلس محترم شوراي اسلامي) *سوابق تحصيلي موجود ( اعلام شده از وزارت آموزش وپرورش )*  آن دسته از ديپلمه‌هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و  معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را طي سالهاي 1384 لغايت 1392 اخذ نموده‌اند و  دروس امتحاني آنها بصورت نهايي و سراسري برگزار شده ، مشمول اعمال  سوابق  تحصيلي مي باشند و سوابق تحصيلي تراز شده آنها به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد  تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان اعمال خواهد شد.
*3- آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام.*
 -	داوطلبان  مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه راهنما مدارك و يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در  تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در  دفترچه آماده نمايند.

*توجه:* شرايط وضوابط ثبت نام وشركت درآزمون دردفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون درج شده است و *هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام*  بصورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك‌ سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و  اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، سايت سازمان سنجش و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق  رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.
 ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي توانند سوالات  خود را با شماره‌ تلفنهاي‌ 9-88923595 (كد 021)، يا بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي  سايت سازمان به نشاني www.Sanjesh.org در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.

----------


## MohoMo

بچه ها یه سوال : این قانون که میزارم واسه دانشگاه آزادم صدق میکنه دیگه ، نه ؟ 




> -	براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند.

----------


## bahar@

> بچه ها یه سوال : این قانون که میزارم واسه دانشگاه آزادم صدق میکنه دیگه ، نه ؟


بله
دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد می توانند در آزمون ثبت نام و شرکت کنند

----------


## MohoMo

بهار خانم منظورم اینه اگه بخوایم دانشگاه ازادم شرکت کنیم بازم باید تا این تاریخ از رشتمون انصراف بدیم ؟

----------


## khatereh 2

برای منم این سوال پیش اومده. مثلا من دانشجوی دور ه روزانه باشم می تونم دانشگاه ازاد شرکت کنم. با توجه به ادغام ازمون ها....

----------


## MohoMo

> برای منم این سوال پیش اومده. مثلا من دانشجوی دور ه روزانه باشم می تونم دانشگاه ازاد شرکت کنم. با توجه به ادغام ازمون ها....



نه سوال شما دو نکته داره اول اینکه بله میتونی چون دانشگاه ازادم خودش گفته باید اول در این سنجش ثبت نام کنید 

نکته دوم دانشگاهتون هست که تا پارسال اگه خطرتون باشه میشد تا 31 شهریور انصراف داد یعنی وقت داشت ولی الان گذاشتن 28/9 یعنی شاید امسال رتبه خوبی نیاوردی و از این جا مونده از اونجا رونده میشی .......

----------


## amin278

دانش اموزان سال سوم که میخوان ازمایشی کنکور بدن باید چیکار کنن؟

----------


## bahar@

> بهار خانم منظورم اینه اگه بخوایم دانشگاه ازادم شرکت کنیم بازم باید تا این تاریخ از رشتمون انصراف بدیم ؟


دقیق نمی دونم ، باید بزارین تا دفترچه ثبت نام بیاد

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> دانش اموزان سال سوم که میخوان ازمایشی کنکور بدن باید چیکار کنن؟


امکان نداره
به صورت آزمایشی نمیشه
چون سوابق تحصیلی لازمه

----------


## bahar@

> دانش اموزان سال سوم که میخوان ازمایشی کنکور بدن باید چیکار کنن؟


مگه آزمون سراسری کنکور آزمایشیه 

هر دانش اموزی که دیپلمش رو از سال 84 به بعد گرفته حتما باید کد سوابق تحصیلی داشته باشه تا بتونه ثبت نام کنه و دانش آموزان سال سوم کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارن

----------


## amin278

برای دانشگاه ازاد چطور؟؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> برای دانشگاه ازاد چطور؟؟


آزاد *میشد*!!!
ولی دیگه سراسری و آزاد یکی شد

----------


## mexcx

بچه ها یه سوال : من سال 92 قبول شدم غیرانتفاعی و ثبت نام کردم الانم آخرای ترم یکم . الان من یه قسمتیو متوجه نشدم . که گفته 

براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند)   در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه   اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون   مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*.   بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ   تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه   تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند. 

الان من باید دقیق چی کار کنم که امسال بتونم کنکور بدم؟

----------


## n.rajaei

> بچه ها یه سوال : من سال 92 قبول شدم غیرانتفاعی و ثبت نام کردم الانم آخرای ترم یکم . الان من یه قسمتیو متوجه نشدم . که گفته 
> 
> براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند)   در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه   اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون   مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*.   بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ   تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه   تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند. 
> 
> الان من باید دقیق چی کار کنم که امسال بتونم کنکور بدم؟


شما هر کار خواستی میتونی بکنی چون دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی میری میتونی کنکور بدی.... اگر میخوای سال بعد روزانه و یه رشته خوب قبول شی و دانشجو بودن وقتتو میگیره میتونی انصراف بدی  و بشینی درس بخونی  البته  نمیدونم اگر پسر باشید چه شرایطی داره  فک کنم اون وقت باید برید سربازی  .... دقیق نمیدونم ولی به اینجا ها شم باید فک کنید وگرنه اشکال نداره میتونی انصراف ندی و دانشجو باشی و سال بعدم کنکور بدی.

----------


## mexcx

دمت گرم . یه لحظه قلبم اومد بالا .

من میخوام ترم یکمو تموم کنم بعد مرخصی بگیرم واسه یه ترم تا کنکور بعد کنکورو که دادم دانشگاه بهتر قبول شدم درسامو تطبیق بدم میشه دیگه نه ؟

----------


## nafise

> دانش اموزان سال سوم که میخوان ازمایشی کنکور بدن باید چیکار کنن؟


 سلام اقا امين ببين كنكور سراسري كه خودت ميدوني نميشه بدين پس ميمونه جواب سوال شما كه اونم اينه كه فرم ثبت نام كنكور ازمايشي معدل كتبي نهايي شما كه تو خرداد امتحاناتتون كشوري معدل اونو مي خواد كه طبق شرايط معلوم شما اين گزينه رو نداريد كه متاسفانه نميتونيد حتي كنكور ازمايشي هم شركت كنيد

----------


## bahar@

> دمت گرم . یه لحظه قلبم اومد بالا .
> 
> من میخوام ترم یکمو تموم کنم بعد مرخصی بگیرم واسه یه ترم تا کنکور بعد کنکورو که دادم دانشگاه بهتر قبول شدم درسامو تطبیق بدم میشه دیگه نه ؟


آره منم یه چیای در مورد همین شنیدم ولی بهتره صبر کنید تا دفترچه ثبت نام بیاد

----------


## علی سلیمانی

1- ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 از روز ‌شنبه 16 آذرماه شروع خواهد شد و تا پايان روز شنبه 23 آذر ادامه خواهد داشت.
 2- ضوابط آزمون سراسري سال 1393 همانند ضوابط آزمون‌هاي 1392 بوده و تغييري در آن ايجاد نخواهد شد.
 3- پذيرفته‌شدگان دوره‌هاي  روزانه آزمون سراسري سال 1392 اعم از رشته‌هاي متمرکز يا نيمه‌متمرکز حق  ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسري سال 93 را ندارند و در صورت شرکت اين افراد  در آزمون، به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد  شد.
  علی سلیمانی

----------


## zahra70bu

براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. 



من که دی ماه لیسانسمو میگیرم . یعنی حق شرکت رو ندارم ؟؟؟؟
لحظات اخری اخذ مدرکم انصراف بدم ؟؟؟

اخه چرااا ؟؟؟

----------


## N I L O O

من کارت رو خریدم،میخواستم ببینم شما هم با دیدن کارت سراسریتون مشکل دارید؟؟چون پیام نور را بهم نشون میده اما سراسری رو نه!!!

----------


## Alfredo

> براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي(بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. 
> 
> 
> 
> من که دی ماه لیسانسمو میگیرم . یعنی حق شرکت رو ندارم ؟؟؟؟
> لحظات اخری اخذ مدرکم انصراف بدم ؟؟؟
> 
> اخه چرااا ؟؟؟


شما هم وضعت مثل منه..اگه روزانه هستین و می خواین کنکور دوباره بدین و روزانه قبول شین حتما باید انصراف بدین وگرنه به هیچ وجه مجاز به دوباره روزانه خوندن نیستین

----------


## bahar@

> من کارت رو خریدم،میخواستم ببینم شما هم با دیدن کارت سراسریتون مشکل دارید؟؟چون پیام نور را بهم نشون میده اما سراسری رو نه!!!


بله ، برای منم مشکل داره

----------


## zahra70bu

> شما هم وضعت مثل منه..اگه روزانه هستین و می خواین کنکور دوباره بدین و روزانه قبول شین حتما باید انصراف بدین وگرنه به هیچ وجه مجاز به دوباره روزانه خوندن نیستین


گمون نکنم وضعیتمون مشابه باشه

از یه دوست پرسیدم الان، گفت که تو تا زمان کنکور دانشجو نیستی . این تبصره شامل اونایی میشه که زمان کنکور دانشجو هم هستن !

----------


## A L I

سلام
من دانشوی ترم یک دانشگاه آزادم
میخواستم بدونم که منم باید واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 باید انصراف بدم یا نه؟
با تشکر

----------


## zahra70bu

@a l i دانشگاه ازاد جزو موسسات اموزش عالی محسوب میشه ؟ اگه اره ، باید انصراف بدید !

----------


## Alfredo

> گمون نکنم وضعیتمون مشابه باشه
> 
> از یه دوست پرسیدم الان، گفت که تو تا زمان کنکور دانشجو نیستی . این تبصره شامل اونایی میشه که زمان کنکور دانشجو هم هستن !


اشتباه نکنین دوست عزیز..شما اگه دانشجوی روزانه باشین و مدرکتون رو بگیرین در دوره روزانه ( یعنی فارغ التحصیل بشین با مدرک روزانه ) بر اساس بند  و  از شروط اختصاصی شرکت در کنکور سراسری دیگه مجاز به ثبول شدن تو رشته روزانه نیستین.شما مجاز به کنکور دادن هستین ولی چون یک بار تو رشته روزانه تحصیل  کردین و مدرک گرفتین دیگه حق قبولی در روانه رو ندارین و حتی اگه رتبه 1 هم بیارین باید شبانه ادامه تحصیل بدین.

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام
> من دانشوی ترم یک دانشگاه آزادم
> میخواستم بدونم که منم باید واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 باید انصراف بدم یا نه؟
> با تشکر


نه دوست عزیز شما نیاز نیست انصراف بدین..فقط کسایی که روزانه قبول شدن و از تحصیل رایگان استفاده می کنن باید انصراف بدن..حتی شبانه ها هم الان نیاز به انصراف ندارن

----------


## zahra70bu

> اشتباه نکنین دوست عزیز..شما اگه دانشجوی روزانه باشین و مدرکتون رو بگیرین در دوره روزانه ( یعنی فارغ التحصیل بشین با مدرک روزانه ) بر اساس بند  و  از شروط اختصاصی شرکت در کنکور سراسری دیگه مجاز به ثبول شدن تو رشته روزانه نیستین.شما مجاز به کنکور دادن هستین ولی چون یک بار تو رشته روزانه تحصیل  کردین و مدرک گرفتین دیگه حق قبولی در روانه رو ندارین و حتی اگه رتبه 1 هم بیارین باید شبانه ادامه تحصیل بدین.



اره . درست میگید شما. باید دوره ی شبانه رو برم !!!

اما طبق تحقیقاتی که کردم تنها در صورتی میتونم در دوره ی روزانه ادامه تحصیل بدم که بالاتر از کارشناسی باشه. یعنی دکترای پیوسته !!!

قصد من هم انتخاب رشته هایی هست که دکترای پیوسته رو دارن مثلا پزشکی ، دندون پزشکی،داروسازی

----------


## Alfredo

> اره . درست میگید شما. باید دوره ی شبانه رو برم !!!اما طبق تحقیقاتی که کردم تنها در صورتی میتونم در دوره ی روزانه ادامه تحصیل بدم که بالاتر از کارشناسی باشه. یعنی دکترای پیوسته !!!قصد من هم انتخاب رشته هایی هست که دکترای پیوسته رو دارن مثلا پزشکی ، دندون پزشکی،داروسازی


اون که بدترببینین..اینو که اصلا نمی تونین برین..چون شما مدرک معادل کارشناسی روزانه دارید حق قبول شدن روزانه رو تو دکترای پیوسته هم ندارید.شما همینجوری اومدین می خواین امتحان بدین؟ یه سر برین سازمان سنجش یا حداقل برین تو سایت گاج بخش مشاور انلاین بپرسین..والا من قبل انصرافم همه اینکار ها رو کردم.رفتم وزارت علوم و سنجش و ته و توهشو درآوردم..شما اگه مدرک روزانتون رو بگیرین حق قبول شدن تو دکترای پیوسته داروسازی..دندون و پزشکی رو ندارین و در صورت قبولی باید هر ترم شهریه ای رو که هیئت امنا دانشگاه تایین می کنه ( ترمی 2.5 میلیون ) رو پرداخت کنین..چون یک بار از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کردین و به خاطر ایجاد عدالت در تحصیل شما یک بار استفاده کردین و میشین دانش آموخته کارشناسی روزانه...و چون 3 تا رشته برتر پیوسته هستن اصلا اجازه روزانه خوندن اونا رو ندارین..تنها در صورتی مجاز هستین برای روزانه و اون اینه که قبل از گرفتن مدرک روزانه انصراف قطعی از تحصیل رو داده باشین و مدرک روزانه نگرفته باشین.حالا خودتون می دونین.مدرکتون رو بگیرین و کنکور بدین..به وقتش بهتون میگن روزانه نمی تونین برین.صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند.

----------


## benyamin6422

الان دو تا سوال وجود داره!!!
1_بالاخره ازاد و سراسری از هم جدا شد یا نه؟
2_تاثیر مستقیم معدل یا تاثیر مثبت؟

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> الان دو تا سوال وجود داره!!!
> 1_بالاخره ازاد و سراسری از هم جدا شد یا نه؟
> 2_تاثیر مستقیم معدل یا تاثیر مثبت؟


1.جدا نشد
2.مستقیم

----------


## mexcx

سلام . من تو یه چیز موندم .

این آدرس سایت دانشگاه منه صفحه اصلی . من ورودی 92 هستم و روزانه هم زدم حالا نمیدونم برای شرکت در آزمون باید انصراف بدم یا لازم نیست ؟؟

الانم زنگ زدم سنجش گفتش اونایی که روزانه ان نمیتونن کنکور بدن . !!!!! الانم دارم گریه میکنم . خدایی نوکرتونم هر کی میدونه چی به چیه به من بگه ! خیلی زحمت کشیدم !!! :Y (461):

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام . من تو یه چیز موندم .
> 
> این آدرس سایت دانشگاه منه صفحه اصلی . من ورودی 92 هستم و روزانه هم زدم حالا نمیدونم برای شرکت در آزمون باید انصراف بدم یا لازم نیست ؟؟
> 
> الانم زنگ زدم سنجش گفتش اونایی که روزانه ان نمیتونن کنکور بدن . !!!!! الانم دارم گریه میکنم . خدایی نوکرتونم هر کی میدونه چی به چیه به من بگه ! خیلی زحمت کشیدم !!!


متاسفانه کسایی که ورودی روزانه سال 92 هستن حتی با انصراف قطعی از تحصیل هم مجاز به شرکت تو کنکور سال 93 نیستن..شما در صورت انصراق قطعی می تونین تو کنکور 94 شرکت کنین..در صورت شرکت تو کنکور 93 متخلف شناخته میشین.

----------


## nasim306

تکلیف ضریب زمین شناسی چی شد؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (7):

----------


## mexcx

آخه من غیرانتفاعی زدم که سال بعدش بتونم . مگه میشه نشه ؟ مدیر آموزشی دانشگاه گفت میشه . !!! ینی نمیشه؟

----------


## bahar@

> آخه من غیرانتفاعی زدم که سال بعدش بتونم . مگه میشه نشه ؟ مدیر آموزشی دانشگاه گفت میشه . !!! ینی نمیشه؟


بتونی چیکار کنی ؟ کنکور بدی 

خوب می تونی کنکور بدی

----------


## Dr.ali

> تکلیف ضریب زمین شناسی چی شد؟؟؟؟


توی چه زیر گروهی؟ برای چه رشته ای؟ :Yahoo (78):

----------


## Alfredo

> آخه من غیرانتفاعی زدم که سال بعدش بتونم . مگه میشه نشه ؟ مدیر آموزشی دانشگاه گفت میشه . !!! ینی نمیشه؟


پس چرا میگی روزانه؟؟؟ 
عزیز..غیرانتفاعی..پیام نور..بین الملل...آزاد...نوبت دوم..این ها هیچ کدوم روزانه نیستند..روزانه یعنی تحصیل کاملا رایگان..یعنی دولت پول تحصیل رو میده نه شما..این هایی که بالا گفتم روزانه نیستند..کسایی که بالا رو ثبول شده باشن بدون انصراف هم می تونن شرکت کنن..تنها روزانه ها باید انصراف بدن

----------


## bahar@

> تکلیف ضریب زمین شناسی چی شد؟؟؟؟


توی کجا ؟ کنکور ؟

اگر توی کنکور رو میگین 

باید بهتون بگم که ضریب زمین شناسی توی زیر گروه های مختلف به صورت زیر است 

زیر گروه یک : صفر
زیر گروه دو :یک 
زیر گروه سه :چهار
زیر گروه چهار : یک 
زیر گروه پنج : یک

----------


## nasim306

نه بابا!
تو کل زیرگروه ها ضریبش زیاد شده

----------


## bahar@

> نه بابا!
> تو کل زیرگروه ها ضریبش زیاد شده


از کجا میگین زیاد شده ؟؟
هنوز که دفترچه ی صادر نشده از سوی سازمان سنجش

----------


## mexcx

نه غیرانتفاعیه . رایگانم نیست چون 700 هزارتومن تا قرونه آخرشم گرفتن . دمتون گرم منو از این استرس چند روزه درآوردین .

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

بچه ها موقع ثبت نام میشه کارت اعتباری خریــــــــــــــــــــد؟

----------


## MJavadD

> بچه ها موقع ثبت نام میشه کارت اعتباری خریــــــــــــــــــــد؟


آره

----------

